# Problems with microphone (not working)

## sergiosdj

Hello Gentoo'ers,

I'm having some trouble with my microphone here. It simply doesn't work, despite I can hear myself speaking in my headphone. It seems that the sound is not able to "go inside the computer", if you know what I mean, but it's able to be played back to me. I'm trying to use Skype and Audacity to test it, without success. My motherboard (ASUS M2N-e) uses the "snd-hda-intel" module. Here's my lspci:

```

pegasus ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)

pegasus ~ #

```

Also, here's my 'emerge --info':

```

pegasus ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 May 2007 22:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.ISO8859-1"

LC_ALL="en_US.ISO8859-1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aalib acl acpi adsl aiglx aim aimextras akode alsa amarok amd64 amuled apache2 apm arts audacious bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent c++ cairo cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups directfb divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 encode enscript esd fame fastcgi ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fping gdbm gkrellm gmail gmedia gnome gnutella gpm gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 irc isdnlog jabber jpeg kde lame latex libcaca libg++ lua mad midi mmap mng mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia octave ogg opengl opera pam pcre pdf perl plotutils png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection reiser4 reiserfs sdl session slang sndfile speex spl sqlite sqlite3 ssl subtitles tcl tcpd tetex theora truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode v4l vcd vdr vorbis wxwindows xine xinerama xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I already tried to recompile my kernel with some parameters, and tried to follow some tips from the Ubuntu folks, without success either. Does somebody knows what can I do to be able to use my mic here??

Thanks!!

----------

## ruivilela

Run alsa mixer and see if Rec option is ON

----------

## sergiosdj

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> Run alsa mixer and see if Rec option is ON

 

I don't see any "Rec" option there. All I see is a bunch of sound controls (including the microphone ones), all of them activated and unmuted (just as I expected  :Smile:  ). As I said, I can hear my own voice in my headphone, but I can't record/transmit it.

----------

## ruivilela

emerge -va gnome-alsamixer (if it has too depend. maybe forget this option)

if it is installed run gnome-alsamixer.

Anyway is your mic USB ?

a much better solution, I think:

run from terminal:

alsamixer

press F5 for all controls

set mic for capture with "space" key

----------

## baaann

I had a similar problem. My solution was to mute the IEC958 control. This was on a sis SI7012 internal card so not sure whether it will apply for you

----------

## sergiosdj

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> emerge -va gnome-alsamixer (if it has too depend. maybe forget this option)
> 
> if it is installed run gnome-alsamixer.
> 
> Anyway is your mic USB ?
> ...

 

Ok, I dit it and it didn't work. I emerged 'gnome-alsamixer', and the "Rec" option is ON. I'm using 'alsamixer' since the beggining, but it has no effect at all. I'm wondering if my hardware has the appropriate support for it...

----------

## sergiosdj

 *baaann wrote:*   

> I had a similar problem. My solution was to mute the IEC958 control. This was on a sis SI7012 internal card so not sure whether it will apply for you

 

Nothing  :Sad:  I also muted other controls to test, but nothing happened too.

----------

## ruivilela

Mute your microphone for usage with speakers, apply the 20db booster, and try.

If nothing Run "amixer" in terminal and post output, on the situation you think it would work.

----------

## sergiosdj

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> Mute your microphone for usage with speakers, apply the 20db booster, and try.
> 
> If nothing Run "amixer" in terminal and post output, on the situation you think it would work.

 

Nothing yet... There's the output of 'amixer':

```

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 161 [63%] [-18.80dB]

  Front Right: Playback 161 [63%] [-18.80dB]

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Side',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 25 [81%] [3.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 25 [81%] [3.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 3 [100%]

  Front Right: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'PCM' 'ADC1' 'ADC2' 'ADC3'

  Item0: 'PCM'

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',2

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Analog Mix',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [-12.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [-12.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',2

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

```

Thanks!

----------

## leosgb

Hi sergiosdj,

This was my solution:

1)open alsamixer

2) check all your input devices. They should be turned ON. How to turn them on? Select it and hit "m". It shoud change from "MM" to "OO" (in green).

3)Crank up the volume.

I enabled LINE, MIC and PC SPEAK. Of course I probably need only one. Now I will make some experiments to keep only what is really needed.

Thank you for asking my question before I needed an answer :) the amixer command recommended above was very helpful to me.

----------

## sonaatti

Using bult-in alsa in kernel 2.6.22 I had the same issue, no sound at all. To get it working I compiled alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3 and used the following settings in kmix:

Section Output

Frontmic, unmuted,full

Mic, unmuted, full

Section Input

The left capture bar, unmuted,full (by muting the second Capture I got higher volyme from mic)

Section Switches

Turned off all the switches and selected Front Mic (built in mic in laptop) on both.

The volume is still to low but good enough, the mic boost option is missing.

----------

## orange_juice

Hallo sergiosdj, hallo everybody,

I seem to be having the same problem with the same old card...

Did you find any solution whatsoever?

I managed (for some ... unknown ... reason) to record audio through audacity but for some other ... unknown ... reason after rebooting this capability got lost!!!

I compiled again with alsa-driver but no luck...

The mixer settings that worked are the following: (I have to turn on analog-mix in order to listen my voice from the speakers. When able to record, his setting did not affect recording.)

```
amixer

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Side',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 30 [97%] [10.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 30 [97%] [10.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 3 [100%]

  Front Right: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-58.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-58.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'PCM' 'ADC1' 'ADC2' 'ADC3'

  Item0: 'PCM'

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',2

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Analog Mix',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',2

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

```

I have to say that while able able to record in audacity, when pressing the stop button and the rec button again in order to record a second track, I kept receiving an error which made me quit the previous recording in order to record a new track. 

After rebooting, while uneble to record anything except a "hissssss" when pushing stop and rec again, there was no error. A second recording pathway would pop-up below the previous one, accepting me to perform a sound on sound ... "hisssss" .... recording...

I also tried ecasound with no result....

I would appreciate your suggestions.

*********** EDIT ***************

I have downloaded wavesurfer.

It seems that almost everything there is working fine. 

I can record. 

The volume level is kind of "not so high" and my voice is heard with a "grrrr"!!!

I.e. the word airplane is heard like "Grrrairrrrrgrrrplarggggin" but at least someone can understand!

*******************************

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## jquinte

Thanks, ruivilela!

Your tip about the "space" key in alsamixer was of great help. My problem was that in two of the three Captures Mic have been selected, but not in the first one. Now I tried it with alsamixer and Skype and it's working!

Cheers.

----------

